# My cropping issue



## veet (May 16, 2011)

I had a great time this morning out on Lido Key, This guy seemed pose for me and stay till I thought I was done, then he just left.
Here is a picture I'm trying to crop but I've been fussing with it quite a while. It's my favorite one from this morning's walk on the beach.
These are two of my crops...any suggestions welcome.
Thanks


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice capture but is hard to crop in some ways because of the grasses in the close background - they tend to hide him if cropped close like your second one

hope you don't mind but have taken the liberty of attaching a crop using Rule of Thirds and giving him gaze space to the right where he is looking - not sure that it is the answer but there for your perusal :grin:


----------



## veet (May 16, 2011)

I do like it. That may be one of the few variations I didn't try. I'll crop and print one along those line and see how it looks.
Thanks


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Good shot, but the White Balance looks a tad cold to me. Did you meter using a grey card?


----------



## veet (May 16, 2011)

I've thought about the various methods of setting white balance but still haven't committed myself to using one consistently. Alot of times I go by the average Kelvin for time of day and conditions.

Another thing on my list to help improve, thanks Dori


----------

